
WorkerDOM from AMP: The DOM API in Web Workers - payne
https://github.com/ampproject/worker-dom
======
niutech
There are already implementations of DOM which can run in Web Workers: jsdom,
xmldom, domino, via.js. How is WorkerDOM superior?

